# Stabilizing The Outback



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Good morning everbody







after leveling your outback what does one do to stabilize it from rocking back and forth?I used on our pop-up bal leveler on one side and locking wheel chock on the other to tighten things up.I am looking at 2 bal x-chocks one for each side of tt will that be enough?or do need to add some type stabilizer bar from the sissors jacks?







I have found another bal product #23216 lock arm stabilizing bar,what do the huddeled masses think? TIA.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry for the double post.Mods please delete one of them.Thanks


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

SLO250RS said:


> Sorry for the double post.Mods please delete one of them.Thanks


Double topic deleted.

We use 2 BAL chocks and although they do help, they don't completely eliminate all the shaking. I am pretty sure others here have used other methods and probably would have some good suggestions.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We're in the same boat, we feel every little movement, it really stinks in the morning when the kids are awake and rolling around in their bunks. Was thinking about stablizer bars too, so I'll be curious to see if anyone else posts about them too.


----------



## jrhhhlz (Jun 5, 2010)

I currently use these on current camper, soon to get Outback.

http://www.amazon.com/Camco-44560-Olympian-Aluminum-Stack/dp/B000760FWU

put 'em under and snug 'em up.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

jrhhhlz said:


> I currently use these on current camper, soon to get Outback.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Camco-44560-Olympian-Aluminum-Stack/dp/B000760FWU
> 
> put 'em under and snug 'em up.


x2 Use these the last time out on the 260FL (32') and they worked perfectly. Much cheaper way to go.

FLYakman


----------



## Water Witch (Jun 8, 2009)

When you say "put 'em under", where exactly do you place them? Looks like a good solution.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I use two of the BAL chocks and it seems to work pretty well. My trailer also has the scissor type stabilizers. I think the lever type stabilizers may have more flex.


----------



## jrhhhlz (Jun 5, 2010)

Usually closest to 4 corners.


----------



## Dutch & Di (Jun 15, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> Good morning everbody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A permanent stabilizer system will definitely help. We have used plug it right stabilizers for 4-1/2 years and no more rocking. Diana


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am just installing a set of these.

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/jts-strong-arm-jack-stabilizers-jts-stabilizers.html






The fron ones are on and I already notice a big difference. I'll have to fabricate a cross peice for the back jacks but the trailer should be rock-solid then.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

rames90 said:


> I am just installing a set of these.
> 
> http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/jts-strong-arm-jack-stabilizers-jts-stabilizers.html
> 
> ...


x2

Got mine from Tweety's.

I really like the fact that once installed...they're ready to go with very miminal additional effort.

Next trip we'll be solid as a rock!


----------



## Calgary-OB (May 21, 2007)

I bought a pair of the X-chocks on sale a couple months ago. They are fairly expensive but worth every penny. I park the trailer where I want it, put them in place and tighten them down and it doesn't move an inch until we're hitched up again and I take them off. There is no more front to back motion at all. We used to put those plastic chocks behind the rear wheels, then back up onto them and then my wife would put them in front, etc but there is no more of that and the trailer is way more solid.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Chuggs said:


> I really like the fact that once installed...they're ready to go with very miminal additional effort.
> 
> Next trip we'll be solid as a rock!


Wow...those do look like the next level of stabilization for our trailers. Kind a spendy, but might be the trick. I've noticed some rocking on my Sydney 290RLS and I use wheel chocks, and one BAL "tire spreader" type of chock.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Wow...those do look like the next level of stabilization for our trailers. Kind a spendy, but might be the trick. I've noticed some rocking on my Sydney 290RLS and I use wheel chocks, and one BAL "tire spreader" type of chock.


I agree...I cringed at the price tag.

I'm pretty new at the whole camper thing...but I grasped the idea that anything you do to the wheels are nearly a waste. They DO make for better safety --- preventing the RV from moving...and I see the BAL's can even be locked to prevent theft...not a bad plus. Everything above the axles are connected by a set of springs...and by their very nature, they allow movement. Heck...they promote movement. The camper still bounces like a trampoline.

The JT's have the advantage of being left installed...so you're not spending a lot of time positioning extra jack stands after you park. They stiffen the existing landing gear and scissor stabilizers by bracing them to the frame. The set-up instructions for the fifth wheel stabilizers have you... 1) Level the camper from side-to-side 2) Set the fore-aft level at 1/2" - 1" nose low and deploy the rear stabilizers and lock the two rear JT's extension tubes. 3) RAISE the nose to level and lock the four JT's extension tubes on the front. 4) Bump the motor UP just a tad to put tension on everything.

I think if you follow those intructions...the RV will act as though it's sitting atop a concrete foundation.

I just installed mine...and haven't put any tension on the tubes...but I already notice a huge difference in the stability. My son, Christopher (22), climbed inside the camper and grabed the countertop and tried to rock the camper with his full weight. I couldn't see any movement at all from outside.

The real proof-n-the-pudding will be how much movement I see in a glass of water atop the dinette with everyone walking around inside the camper. Time will tell...


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought two of these kits:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/bal-lock-arm-stabilizing-bar/37028

two stabilizers per kit. I put one kit on the back right side of my 300BH and already noticed a difference....i'm thinking of putting the 2nd set on the front left side...haven't decided yet.

Dave.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Dave, I'd be very interested to hear your results. We're looking for a solution to stop the side-to-side rocking in the 300BH.


----------

